# Kopfrute umrüsten auf Gummizug



## Rocky71 (11. März 2007)

Habe eine 8m Kopfrute und will diese auf Gummizug umrüsten,
da die Rute nur vorne eine Öse hat, nun dieFrage:
Wie mach ich das!?Erstes Teil raus, absägen oder wie
wer kann da helfen!?

Thx schon mal


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2007)

*AW: Kopfrute umrüsten auf Gummizug*

Ich würde mitr eine seperate Hohlspitze zulegen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. März 2007)

*AW: Kopfrute umrüsten auf Gummizug*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich würde mitr eine seperate Hohlspitze zulegen.


...und wie kommt dann der Gummi rein? |kopfkrat


----------



## Abramis_brama (11. März 2007)

*AW: Kopfrute umrüsten auf Gummizug*

Du benötigst erstmal eine interne oder externe Teflonhülse für die Spitze, einen Abschlusstopfen für hinten, Gummi das zu deiner Angelart passt (Schnurstärke bitte beachten) und einen Connector. Die Teflonhülse zuerst auf die Spitze, dann mit einer Drahtschlinge das Gummi einziehen Connector anknoten, Stopfen anknoten und fertig. Du solltest darauf achten das das Gummi mit genug Vorspannung in der Spitze sitzt, sonst schwabbelt das "Ding" nach dem ersten Fisch schon an der Spitze rum. Lass dich aber unbedingt vorher beim experten beraten, denn die Teile müssen alle zueinander passen!


----------



## winzig (11. März 2007)

*AW: Kopfrute umrüsten auf Gummizug*

Hallo 

du solltest dir dieses Kit von Browning besorgen. Es gibt drei Größen. Hierfür solltest du erstmal deinen Durchmesser am dicken Ende des 3. Teils messen, also von der Spitze aus gesehen. Dann einfach schreiben und ich sage dir welches spasst  

ansonsten das mit der Teflonbuchse ist schon richtig, du musst allerdings deine Spitze auf den richtigen Durchmesser kürzen. Hierfür solltest du erstmal berichten auf welche Fische du es damit abgesehen hast ( Gummizugstärke ?? ) danach richtet sich dann die die Größe der Teflonbuchse bzw Durchmesser Gummizug


Gruß winzig


----------



## Rocky71 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Kopfrute umrüsten auf Gummizug*

Bekommt man die hohlspitzen für jede rute!?
Hab ne*DAM Spezipower*
*8 Meter Stipprute*
*Technische Daten:*
*​Länge: 800 cm
Sections/Teile : 8
Transportlänge : 114.0 cm​​​**Glasfaser Pole 8.00 Meter
High Modul Blank*
* blitzschnelle Aktion*​Gummizugstärke währe für Ukelei bis Brassen,keine Barben oder Karpfen!Was fü ne Stärke empfielt ihr/habt ihr die besten erfahrungen gemacht!?!?


----------



## Abramis_brama (15. März 2007)

*AW: Kopfrute umrüsten auf Gummizug*

Das neue Latex von Browning in 1mm Stärke ist für deine Angelei Top! Ist die Glasstippe nich ein bisschen schwer?


----------



## winzig (15. März 2007)

*AW: Kopfrute umrüsten auf Gummizug*

Peace 

es gibt sicher universal Hohlspitzen die für jedes Modell passen bzw, die man für sein Modell passend zuschneiden kann. Einfach mal Länge der Spitze und Durchmesser der dicksten Stelle messen. 

Gummizugstärke würde ich zum Anfang 0,8 bis 1mm vorschlagen, da hast du 3 - 3,5 kg Tragkraft, was auch noch für den ein oder anderen Satzkarpfen reichen dürfte. 

Ist die Rute irgendwo gesteckt oder nur teleskop ??? Kenne das Modell leider nicht. Stelle es mir jedoch schwierig vor mit einer 8m Telerute mit Gummizug zu fischen. Es sei denn du wählst das Setup sehr hart, so das du nur bei großen Fischen der Gummizug arbeitet.

Weil wenn du mit einer Telerute von 8m Länge fischt hast du ja demzufolge ne ne 7 - 8m Schnur dran. um beim Biss die Rute hoch zu nehmen um den Fisch ans Ufer zu bringen um ihn zu landen.

Jetzt stell dir vor der Fisch ist etwas größer und er Gummizug kommt 2m aus der Spitze raus, wie kommst du dann zum Keschern bei der Schnurlänge. Geht quasi nicht, es sei denn du hast nen 5m Kescherstab :q

Ich denke man sollte eine Rute nur auf Gummizug umbauen wenn sie mindestens nach 3 - 5 Metern steckbar ist und dann mit verkürtzter Schnur fischt. So das man ne Chance hat auch seinen Fang zu landen.

Also es sollte bei einer reinen Telerute die Schnurlänge plus Gummizugaktion nicht die Rutenlänge übersteigen.

Ich hoffe das Durcheinander versteht jezze noch einer :q  iss aber auch schwierig zu erklären.

Am besten mal Bob Nudd fragen :vik: 

wie auch immer

Gruß winzig


----------



## Abramis_brama (15. März 2007)

*AW: Kopfrute umrüsten auf Gummizug*

winzig hat leider recht!
Kauf dir am besten erstmal ne günstige 950er Einsteiger Steckrute, und glaube mir du wirst unendlich glücklich sein!


----------



## Rocky71 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Kopfrute umrüsten auf Gummizug*

Hab die nu erstmal!

Es gibt ja auch so gummizüge die man über die spitze schieben kann, was haltet ihr davon!?

Kann ja auch mit der Öse angeln, dachte nur geht einfacher!


Bei 8m Rutenläne was sollte ich für ein länge für die schnur wählen!?

Sollte ich mir nen abroller zulegen!?


* ;+  P.S.:Hat jemand einen Boilieroller zu verkaufen!? ;+ *


----------



## Angler505 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Kopfrute umrüsten auf Gummizug*

Hallo,
bitte Sie mir nicht böse, aber hier deine Rute so umzurüsten das Gummizüge richtig funktionieren macht keinen Sinn.
Belass es bei der Öse oder ersetzte dieses gegen einen festen Stonfo.
Eine 9,5m Einsteigerstippe mit Gummizugmontage kostet so um die 70EUR, deine Rute mit andere Spitze und entsprechendem Material umzurüsten kostet dich auch um die 30-40EUR.
Deine Glassstippe bringt eine Biegekurve mit durch die ein normal eingebauter Gummizug nicht sauber laufen kann. Wenn du das verhindern möchtest mußt du schon Gummizugführer einsetzen das kostet aber richtig Geld ( Set zum Beispiel von Vespe 18EUR ) du mußt verhindern das dein Gummizug innen an den Teilen anliegt, wenn sich die Rute einbiegt. Denn durch das anliegen wird das arbeiten vom Gummizug verhindert.

Es ist ein wirklich gut gemeinter Rat verwirf die Aktion.
Die von dir angesprochen Aufsatzgummis sind wirklich nur eine Notlösung, das Problem besteht hat wenn diese sich aus den Haltern herausziehen können diese nicht wieder zurück.
Wenn du als Puffer ein Stück normalen Gummizug vor die Bahn setzt erreichst du den gleichen Effekt und billiger ist das auch.
Bei der Länge der Bahn ( Schnur ) gilt normal der Haken sollte sich in dem Bereich befinden ( Höhe ) an der du normal die Rute gepackt hälst. Bedenken mußt du nur das durch die Belastung die ganze Geschichte sich absenkt wenn auf der anderen Seite ein Fisch sich befindet.

mfg
Friedel 



Rocky71 schrieb:


> Hab die nu erstmal!
> 
> Es gibt ja auch so gummizüge die man über die spitze schieben kann, was haltet ihr davon!?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky71 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Kopfrute umrüsten auf Gummizug*

danke für deinen tipp!
Wenn das zu teuer ist lasse ich es lieber!


----------



## borchi (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kopfrute umrüsten auf Gummizug*

Falls Du deine Rute doch noch umrüsten willst, dann ist auf der Seite www.champions-team.de eine Anleitung dafür da.

30€ kostet eine Umrüstung übrigens niemals. Mit 15€ bist Du dabei und kannst dann Fischen nachstellen die man ohne Gummizug niemals fangen kann


----------



## Pete (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kopfrute umrüsten auf Gummizug*

zumal es selbst bei einer 950er kaum sinn macht, sie als kopfrute zu fischen...dein aktionsradius ist erschreckend gering...geht vielleicht am schmalen flüsschen...meines erachtens sind 13 m für das kopfrutenprinzip i.d.r. die richtige länge...gummizüge machen generell schon sinn...aber lass die finger von irgendwelchen zugekauften hohlspitzen (die originale deiner rute sind optimal aufeinander abgestimmt)...musst halt ein wenig von deiner 8er opfern (meistens 10-20 cm)...macht aber nichts... den gummi ruhig ein wenig strammer wählen (10er)...bei ner tele auch machbar, musst allerdings immer erst von unten an die rute ran...aufschrauben, die einbezogenen teile rausholen und dann zunächst "auf spannung" bringen..dann gehts wieder zurück zu den andern und vorn raus...


benötigte teile:
- leiterchen (gibts in diversen stärken....am besten teil 2 oder 3 mit zum händler nehmen und schauen, welcher durchmesser ideal für dich ist)
- stückchen geflochtene (zur schlinge gebunden, um das leiterchen nach dem angeln wieder aus dem blank zu bekommen)
- gummizug 10er
- endkappe/inliner (für deine rute...2,5 mm sollten ok sein...mit messschieber exakt stelle an deiner spitze ermitteln, da den schnitt setzen und kappe auf spitze mit sekundenkleber einkleben...bitte nicht sägen, sondern einfach nur scharfes cuttermesser nehmen und sauber abschneiden...nicht zuviel kleber verwenden, sonst geht der gummi nachher nicht in den blank)
- verbinder (verbindet gummizug mit deiner hauptschnur)...lass dir vom fachmann zeigen, wie du den gummi daran befestigst)

viel spaß beim basteln und probieren...


----------

